# We have to share our news!



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey everyone, our 3 month old mini wooly jennet, Gabriella, will be in the "Today's Pictures" contest on Equusite.com on the 26th. So, MeadowRidge and others who want to see this little wooly girl, you can see her there! If you think the picture of her is cute, you should meet her in person! Actually, I don't know how to post her picture here so I decided to enter her in their contest and we just found out they had chosen her picture for the contest! Are we proud parents, or what??? HA!!!

To find her picture on the 26th, go to the site: Equusite.com and click on the "Today's Pictures" in the left-hand column. Then, click on "Gabriella".

Now, I have to wait until the 26th....at least I can walk outside to see her anytime!!

Everytime we leave her, she brays a louder bray than our grown jennets! It tears at our hearts each time...and, we usually go back to scratch her at least once more!






StarWish


----------



## bear (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be sure and vote for her. Can't wait to see the picture. Bear/Kay


----------



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks, Bear/Kay!

Hey, we used to live in Wright City/Troy area! So, how's the weather there? We are now in New Mexico and it's MUCH more animal and people friendly weather. Too bad we didn't know each other then.

StarWish


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 25, 2004)

They sure got my vote! That little Gabriella sure looks like a doll....You are solucky to be living in a nice warm climate StarWish! Sure wish we did sometimes, we're up here in northern Wisconsin, but today we actually have a high out of about 40degrees, so all of our snow should be going DOWN. Your a friend of minimule, right?


----------



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

MeadowRidge,

Yes, we are friends of Minimule. She is a WONDERFUL mom to all of her mini kids! That's one reason we are such good friends.

Actually, I think you have complimented some pics of my horses who were/are pictured on the forum by CharmedMinis. It is our 2 boys who she uses for her avatar and she posted one of our smutty buckskin fillies, I hear, too. Thanks for the compliments.

It will be fun to see little Gabriella on Equusite tomorrow but not as fun as hugging her!

Here's to your snow melting and warmer weather ahead for you! Maybe next year, you need to head down here for a visit!

StarWish


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 25, 2004)

StarWish-- I'll start packing tonight...lol...! Yes, minimule does seem like a very caring person when it comes to her animals, we have talked quit a bit about "other" things also, which she can tell you all about. She is in Texas now isnt she? Maybe shes out there looking for land .......


----------



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

MeadowRidge,

Yes, Minimules is in TX right now because of her job! It is NOT what she would prefer, simply because she hates being away from her "kids"! Once she retires, she'd like to move to TX, though.

You wouldn't be the first person to come for a visit in order to escape their cold weather! That's why my husband brought me back "home" after having to live in MO for too many years! We don't miss the cold and clouds!

StarWish


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 25, 2004)

HI There StarWish! I am originally from Oklahoma---somewhat closer to you! Thats what I thought, she wrote me last --that she had to go to Texas for her job...I bet she REALLY is missing her "kids" back home.


----------



## bear (Feb 25, 2004)

StarWish, Troy is only about a 40 minute drive south of here for us. Small world isn't it!

The weather isn't too bad now. It is starting to warm up a little everyday. I think we are going to be in the 60's for Saturday. Then back into the upper 40's if I heard the weather person right. I can't wait for spring. Bear/Kay


----------



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

MeadowRidge,

Gee, we were almost "neighbors" when you were in OK! Do you miss living there?

Minimules is coming home to see her kids next weekend but then, she has to go back to TX for a while longer...





StarWish


----------



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

Bear/Kay,

Yup, we used to ride our motorcycles a lot up in your area. Do you ever go check out any of the Amish communities and all of their neat products near Bowling Green?

As we remember it, the weather people are hardly ever correct there!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it gets nice soon for you and yours!

StarWish


----------



## minimule (Feb 25, 2004)

HI GUYS!!!

At least I still have the internet!! I am missing my kids SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much right now!!











Wildoak (Jan) said I can come see her kids for a "fix". I can't wait to come home next weekend. It is going to be hard to come back down here. I do love it here though. I found a house on 71 +/- acres. It has a 2000 sq ft great room. It doesn't say how big the rest of the house is. NOR does it say how much



I could be Willie Nelson's neighbor





Can't wait to see little Gabriella on equusite tomorrow! I'll give her my 2 10's


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 26, 2004)

2 - 10's for Gabriella!!!

what a little doll!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi There minimule!! that 71 plus acres is a good start towards the ...2,000 acres your hubbt wants...lol..., and WOW a 2,000 sq.ft. greatroom, that would be so cool, and its almost the size of my COMPLETE home!! I bet your missing your kids, I know I sure would be, have you gone to Widoak to get your "fix"? I'm looking at a really sharp white (solid white!) mule, only problem is hes way out in California and I'm well...you know where I am..haha. Meet your friend StraWish, seems really nice. StarWish, I guess I have ADJUSTED to living up here, I have been in Wisconsin for a long time now, so I dont see us moving back to Lawton, if I ever get the urge to come down your way to Texas we have a" place of our own " to use, our close friends own it and they also live up here in Wisconsin, only go to Texas 2 months out of the year, so we're welcome to it anytime. That is in Harlingen. minimule-enjoy your mini vacation!! Talk to you when you get home...


----------



## Marnie (Feb 26, 2004)

Two 10's from me too, your picture will win, how can it not!


----------



## bear (Feb 26, 2004)

StarWish, I just voted for your cute picture, l0's.

Bowling Green is right down the road from us. We were just through there Sunday, going antiquing! We have been all through the Amish community. It is really neat going to the town and seeing all the buggys running around.

They had a really bad school bus wreck there yesterday afternoon. One student killed and 27 injured according to the t.v. Two children are in critical condition at St. Louis Childrens Hospital. Also killed was the driver of another vechicle(asphalt truck). The wreck was on business highway 54. The bus hit the back of an asphalt truck that was stopped. From what I have heard and read the hot asphalt was thrown into the front of the bus and some students had to be dug out of the asphalt. In the pictures is looks like the front of the bus is gone.

Bear/Kay


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

Bear/Kay,

Having been in Education, especially, that bus wreck sounds absolutely horrible! Those kids who survived will need some counseling. That's SO sad...

We used to go to the furniture makers in Bowling Green and they would send us to relatives for other items. Now that we are into driving, I'd love to see the buggy makers!

Thanks for the interest in Gabriella! This morning as we came inside from feeding she moaned this sad "AUUUGGGHHH" to us and my husband, Richard said she wanted to come inside to see herself on "THE INTERNET"! It's SO hard to walk away from her when she does that moan...I think she's caught on to this working to get us to come back and scratch her more!


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

Marnie,

THANKS so much for the compliment! Gabriella sends wooly hugs to you!

StarWish


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

qtrrae,

Thanks to you, too!!! I think she told me to give you a soft little nuzzle for her! She does that to us when she wants attention...well, that among other things! We are trained to respond to many cues!!!

StarWish


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

Aunt Minimule,

Thanks for voting for me! I miss you BAD!!! Mom and Dad say you can't come and hug me for a while because of some bad thing named "work". I hope you get over that soon. I'm looking forward to having you hug and kiss me again.

Gabriella, StarWish's daughter


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

MeadowRidge,

You ought to come down here for one of the Mule and Donkey shows! They are SO fun! If you are a business, it's TD(tax Deductable)!!! I'm sure Minimules and I could show you around.

StarWish


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 26, 2004)

When are those shows? hmmmm...a VACATION sure sounds good!!!!


----------



## minimule (Feb 26, 2004)

We have our first show in August. Usually around the third weekend. We would love some more mini mules/donkeys/hinneys to come add to the competition. The weather here then is quite nice! Would love to actually meet you in person.

Starwish, give Gabriella an extra hug and tell her I can't wait to "Get over this WORK!"


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

As Minimule said, we have our first one in August and it's on the 21st. Then, we have our State Fair Mule and Donkey show which will be Sept. 3rd this year. Last year, Minimules' jack, Kilroy, won the Grand Championship for all sized jacks at the State Fair! I'll tell you this because his mother is shy about bragging! LOL! He is one fine boy!

We would love to have you come down and participate! It would give you something to look forward to doing....






StarWish


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

Dear Aunt Minimule,

Mom gave me an extra hug for you but I NEED MORE!!!!!!





Love, Gabriella

StarWish


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 26, 2004)

They are so cute i just had to vote last night~!


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

shminifancier,

Yes, those 2 were way cute and today, our little Gabriella is in the contest representing the donkey world!

StarWish


----------



## shminifancier (Feb 26, 2004)

You just got to 10's from me that is such a neat pic~! One can just about reach out and give a big hug around that nice head and neck~! And such a cute face~!


----------



## StarWish (Feb 26, 2004)

shminifancier,

Hugging her is GREAT!!!! I'm glad you feel like you could do that.

Thanks for the compliments. I'll tell her what you said!

StarWish


----------



## hugadonk (Feb 28, 2004)

Congratulations to little Gabriella for being the best looking equine on Equuisite yesterday! Of course we knew she was!

Hello everyone...... I just joined this forum at Colleen's invitation. She managed to get two new mini donkeys into my corral when she brought hers home recently. I already had one 36 yr old mini donkey and he needed company. We also have 9 other donkeys, (mostly mammoths) and 2 horses. So I was already a confirmed donk-a-holic before Colleen added to my herd. We ride, drive and generally have a lot of fun with our donkeys.

Looking forward to getting acquainted with all of you and sharing info here.

Nelda in New Mexico


----------



## StarWish (Feb 28, 2004)

Welcome, Hugadonk/Nelda!!! I'm glad to see you finally made it on this board as you will be a benefit w/all of your donkey know-how!

Thanks for the congrats for Gabriella! Now, she has a big as well as very fuzzy head! LOL!

OK, everyone...watch out because she was the main carrier of "Donkeyitis/Donkey Fever" for lots who are afflicted in New Mexico!!!!...and we love her even more, now!

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## hugadonk (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome..... I'm trying to figure out this new format so I hope I don't make too many mistakes!

Yes, I confess to being a major donkey-enabler. Just can't seem to help myself.

hugadonk


----------



## StarWish (Feb 28, 2004)

...and your donkey kids are SO happy about that!!!

StarWish/Colleen


----------

